# Spring Chromers?



## gulfvet (Apr 14, 2004)

I am interested in fishing for spring steelhead on the beaches of Lake Erie. Can anyone recommend some good areas to try?


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Avon area


----------



## gulfvet (Apr 14, 2004)

How is the access? Are the beaches considered public property or are there parks I'm not seeing on the map?


----------



## eyecatchum2 (Mar 30, 2010)

Piers may be a better than beaches, although I have tried a couple out East a few times.


----------



## gulfvet (Apr 14, 2004)

Do you recommend floating or sinking line?


----------



## chuckNduck (Jun 29, 2012)

I have caught them off the beach at Arcola Creek. Intermediate sinking line, or sink tip. The fish will be shallow. Best on a South wind.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

gulfvet said:


> How is the access? Are the beaches considered public property or are there parks I'm not seeing on the map?


Both. Try the beach next to Miller's Launch


----------



## gulfvet (Apr 14, 2004)

What are the best flies up there?


----------



## chuckNduck (Jun 29, 2012)

gulfvet said:


> What are the best flies up there?


Streamers in baitfish patterns, anything looking like an emerald shiner would work, or something flashy.


----------



## gulfvet (Apr 14, 2004)

Do you wade or is it too deep? 2X tippet?


----------



## chuckNduck (Jun 29, 2012)

You can wade, all rocky bottom, mostly smaller rock. 2X is fine. I like to work the areas to either side of the channel where the creek flows into the lake. Make sure you have a reel with a high backing capacity, because they will take you for a ride! Open water steelhead are a different animal than when they come up the creeks!


----------



## gulfvet (Apr 14, 2004)

How are the crowds at Arcola? Trying to stay away from the crowds is a large part of why I want to stick to the beaches.


----------



## gulfvet (Apr 14, 2004)

When does the action usually get started up there? Late March?


----------



## chuckNduck (Jun 29, 2012)

Doesn't really get crowded, Last time I fished there was 2 other guys. It's nothing like Pa. I did well in November, but I think the fish will be around all through spring. It all depends on ice, and water clarity. Late March, early April might be a pretty good time to start.


----------



## smath (Nov 20, 2013)

This is an interesting discussion. I've only fished the area streams and would love to expand my repertoire. Are there other beaches in steelhead alley that are productive for a fly fisherman?


----------



## gulfvet (Apr 14, 2004)

Are there any good places to stay up there?


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

The ice plays a big part in when the beaches fish well. You might find opportunities more consistent on the beaches during Fall. If the rivers are open and fishable, I stay in rivers during Spring.
Rickerd


----------

